# Bless you



## celi

There's a lot of sneezing going on around here...I don't know how to say "bless you," or whatever is said en Italiano...Thanks!  Achoo!


----------



## PIPPI_RM

celi said:
			
		

> There's a lot of sneezing going on around here...I don't know how to say "bless you," or whatever is said en Italiano...Thanks! Achoo!


 
Hi Celi,

it is "salute" in italian.

So salute!

BTW: 'en' is spanish. It is 'in' in italian, (at least this is the sames as in english)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i.e. 'in italiano' 

bye,

Pippi


----------



## fitter.happier

Hi all 
I was trying to figure out the meaning of "bless you" in the following context:

_- He was checking me out.
- Well, I don't blame him!
- Aww, *bless you*_

I know this expression is used when someone sneezes. Nobody is sneezing here though! 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## perfavore

fitter.happier said:


> Hi all
> I was trying to figure out the meaning of "bless you" in the following context:
> 
> _- He was checking me out._
> _- Well, I don't blame him!_
> _- Aww, *bless you*_
> 
> I know this expression is used when someone sneezes. Nobody is sneezing here though!
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.


 
I think it's another way of saying, "thank you for your compliment" or "may God bless you for your kind remark to me".


----------



## LGGirl

Perfavore is right.  It's essentially thanking someone for their kind comment/flattery.


----------



## cmonsour

I would note, though, that this use of the phrase "bless you" has an old-fashioned ring to it.  If someone under 40 or so said it to me, I would think they were purposely being a little silly.


----------



## Sprazzo d'arancia

Dopo uno starnuto, si usa di più "salute!" o "ti benedica!"

Quest'ultimo si usa letteralmente, cioè con senso religioso? 

Grazie


----------



## empusa

Sprazzo d'arancia said:


> Dopo uno starnuto, si usa di più "salute!" o "ti benedica!"
> 
> Quest'ultimo si usa letteralmente, cioè con senso religioso?
> 
> Grazie



"Salute", definitely!But in dialectal forms it 's used the concept of "ti benedica"too.


----------



## Frasi

Parlando con un mio amico (Inghilterra del nord), noto che mi scrive spesso "bless ya". Non capisco bene il senso di questa espressione, perché me la scrive sempre in contesti diversi. Ad esempio:

1) Lo stavo salutando per andare a dormire perché ero stanca
2) Gli ho scritto che bevo poco alcool perché mi ubriaco facilmente 
3) Mi ha fatto un complimento sul mio inglese e io ho risposto che non ero così convinta di parlare un ottimo inglese

In tutti e 3 i casi, ha risposto iniziando la frase con bless ya. Come si potrebbe dire in italiano? Che connotazione ha?


----------



## elfa

It means "bless you" - "ya" is slang for "you".

So _ti benedica_ might be a suitable translation


----------



## Frasi

Grazie,
diciamo che alla traduzione letterale ci ero arrivata, ma non ha molto senso "ti benedica" negli esempi in cui mi è stato detto! 

Forse ha un significato "tenero"? Più che una traduzione, vorrei capire il modo in cui gli inglesi lo usano (escludendo significati religiosi).


----------



## macforever

"Bless you" tutti sanno che vuol dire "salute!", detto dopo uno starnuto. 
Io l'ho sentito solo in quel contesto.


----------



## Frasi

Ho pensato di copiare le frasi esatte, per dare più contesto:


1) "vado a dormire, troppe emozioni per stasera! sogni d'oro"      "Bless ya, hope ya have a nice sleep, sweet dreams hun"

2) "Bevo poco alcool perché mi ubriaco facilmente"     "Aww bless ya, i'm a big lad so can drink a lot!"

3) Non credo che il mio inglese sia poi così buono!   "Bess ya, its just like  talkin to one of my friends"

Ecco..


----------



## elfa

Sì, ha un significato tenero. Guarda qui la definizione dal urban dictionary:

_Finally the word bless is used as a  response to someone who has either said anything sweet.. or done  anything sweet.._
_
Susan: Awww.. He just wrote me a poem  
Cassandra: Aww.. Bless his little cotton socks_


----------



## daniela_migeva

Sprazzo d'arancia said:


> Dopo uno starnuto, si usa di più "salute!" o "ti benedica!"
> 
> Quest'ultimo si usa letteralmente, cioè con senso religioso?
> 
> Grazie



Si, mio marito (inglese) mi ha spiegato che si crede che quando starnutisci perdi per un istante il controllo della tua coscienza e allora il demonio si potrebbe impossessare di te, e da qui deriva la "benedizione" di chi ti sta attorno.
Oh, e certamente, "bless her" "bless him" e' la risposta piu' frequente tra le mamme quando si raccontano le marachelle dei bimbi, accompagnato da un sorriso. Al Sud d'Italia si dice "benedico" - simile ma non proprio la stessa cosa, pero' potrebbe rendere l'idea: "Benedico, questo bimbo quanto mangia!" oppure "quanto sei cresciuto, benedico!", che pero' piu' che religione e' superstizione.


Ciao
Daniela


----------



## Zamm

Mai sentito "ti benedica" dopo uno starnuto.


----------



## elfa

Zamm said:


> Mai sentito "ti benedica" dopo uno starnuto.



Nel caso citato da Frasi, non ha niente a che fare col "bless you" che si dice dopo uno starnuto, anche se il significato qui derivi da esso. Il significato è quello a cui faccio riferimento qua sopra.


----------



## Danieloid

Riprendo questo vecchio thread perché ho letto il _tweet_ di un attore che, ringraziando l'autore della serie televisiva in cui recita, a un certo punto scrive: "*Bless* ur dementedly awesome brain." Siccome mi sembra volutamente un po' sopra le righe, sarebbe legittimo tradurre: "*Sia benedetta* la tua mente squinternata e straordinaria."?


----------



## daniela_migeva

Danieloid said:


> Riprendo questo vecchio thread perché ho letto il _tweet_ di un attore che, ringraziando l'autore della serie televisiva in cui recita, a un certo punto scrive: "*Bless* ur dementedly awesome brain." Siccome mi sembra volutamente un po' sopra le righe, sarebbe legittimo tradurre: "*Sia benedetta* la tua mente squinternata e straordinaria."?



Se l'attore e' Britannico, a mio parere la tua traduzione di "bless" va benissimo.


----------



## Danieloid

L'attore, Jim Rash, è americano; ma la mia sensazione è che abbia volutamente usato una formula particolare. Comunque sarei un po' in difficoltà a trovare un'alternativa soddisfacente. ""Sia ringraziata la tua…"? Grazie comunque, Daniela!


----------



## tsoapm

Beh, non sono italiano, ma non capisco perché vuoi sostituire “Sia benedetta”. Non rende? Poi “dementedly” come avverbio sarebbe solo rafforzativo in un modo strambo, direi. Quindi “mente squinternata e straordinaria” non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## london calling

Danieloid said:


> Riprendo questo vecchio thread perché ho letto il _tweet_ di un attore che, ringraziando l'autore della serie televisiva in cui recita, a un certo punto scrive: "*Bless* ur dementedly awesome brain." Siccome mi sembra volutamente un po' sopra le righe, sarebbe legittimo tradurre: "*Sia benedetta* la tua mente squinternata e straordinaria."?


_Sia benedetta_ va bene secondo me, però l'inglese non dice ".._mente squinternata *e *straordinaria_." Dice (letteralmente) "squinternatamente  straordinaria". C'è una differenza, no?

Lo so, suona male, ma anche in inglese suona male, per cui o così oppure devi cambiare la frase:

_Sia benedetta la tua testa gloriosa _(?)

dove _gloriosa_ può riferirsi sia ad una testa matta sia ad una testa....awesome (credo, perlomeno)!


----------



## Danieloid

A me "sia benedetta" piace moltissimo, è la mia scelta! Daniela però diceva che se l'attore è britannico va bene, e ho pensato che siccome l'attore è americano ci fosse qualche dubbio… Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte: Non sarebbe "squinternatamente/follemente/"dementemente" (che non esiste) straordinaria" ? Quindi perché non ti sembra corretto "squinternata e straordinaria"? È chiaro che l'aggettivo "squinternato" qui è affettuoso, e anzi, l'aggettivo stesso in genere è usato quasi solo scherzosamente, secondo me.


----------



## Danieloid

london calling said:


> C'è una differenza, no?


Ciao LC. Tu sei uno dei fari nella notte del mio inglese qui su WR, ma  no, non credo che ci sia una gran differenza, in questo caso. Potrei  tradurre "follemente straordinaria", ma mi piace così tanto l'aggettivo  "squinternata"!  Però, forse, "follemente straordinaria…"


----------



## longplay

Ciao Mark! Penso che in italiano ci siano svariate alternative per "bless you" : "cielo benedetto, quanto mangi !" o "benedetto, quanto mangi !", con la tendenza a personalizzare:
"benedetto (a) bambino (a), quanto mangi !" . Mi sembra che "sii benedetto" tenda a essere un ringraziamento quasi religioso : "Sii benedetto per l'aiuto che mi hai dato !".
Qualche volta può far parte di un rimprovero : "Ma...benedetto ragazzo , cosa hai fatto ?". Alcune espressioni usate nei post precedenti , poi, sono dialettali.
Spero di essere utile per te. Ciao.


----------



## tsoapm

longplay said:


> Mi sembra che "sii benedetto" tenda a essere un ringraziamento *quasi* religioso : "Sii benedetto per l'aiuto che mi hai dato !".


Appunto; credo che si punta sul registro religioso per dare enfasi in modo carino.


----------



## london calling

Danieloid said:


> A me "sia benedetta" piace moltissimo, è la mia scelta! Daniela però diceva che se l'attore è britannico va bene, e ho pensato che siccome l'attore è americano ci fosse qualche dubbio… Non direi, non vedo alcun problema. Un americano sicuramente lo potrebbe dire: non la vedo come un'espressione esclusivamente BE, anzi. Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte: Non sarebbe "squinternatamente/follemente/"dementemente" (che non esiste) straordinaria" ? Quindi perché non ti sembra corretto "squinternata e straordinaria"? Perchè _dementedly_ è un avverbio che qualifica l'aggettivo _awesome. _


Ovvero, qui abbiamo un avverbio che qualifica un aggettivo che qualifica la testa , non due aggettivi che qualificano la testa.

I'm probably splitting hairs, but to me there's a difference (in both languages). _Una mente squinternata e straoardinaria_ translates to "a demented, awesome brain/mind", not to "a dementedly awesome brain/mind" (_una mente follemente straordinaria_).

Però, la scelta è tua, of course...


----------



## tsoapm

Danieloid said:


> no, non credo che ci sia una gran differenza, in questo caso. Potrei  tradurre "follemente straordinaria", ma mi piace così tanto l'aggettivo  "squinternata"!


Quite right.  It’s not the end of the world if it doesn’t correspond precisely – but you can‘t just switch adverbs and adjectives around without changing the meaning! – maybe it‘s better in this case if it sounds better. Your choice.


----------



## longplay

Mark Dobson said:


> Appunto; credo che si punta sul registro religioso per dare enfasi in modo carino.



Può anche essere scherzoso : "Sia benedetta la tua grossa testa !". Dipende... . Ciao


----------



## Danieloid

london calling said:


> I'm probably splitting hairs


Eh eh eh, sì, stai spaccando il capello in quattro, ma è anche questo il  bello del tradurre! Dunque, non voglio essere noioso, ma una mente  "follemente straordinaria" per me è una mente straordinaria con un  qualcosa di folle. Quindi straordinaria con un po' di follia. Quindi  straordinaria (soprattutto) e folle. Ma mi viene un'idea: e se  invertissi i termini e scrivessi: "Straordinariamente/meravigliosamente  squinternata"? Comunque, quello che intendo dire è che dal _tweet_  si capisce chiaramente che l'attore ammira e ringrazia l'autore della  serie, quindi secondo me "follemente straordinaria", "folle e  straordinaria", "squinternata e straordinaria", "meravigliosamente  squinternata", "follemente stupefacente", restituiscono tutte il  "dementedly awesome" originale, e il fatto che "dementedly" sia un  avverbio non inficia la comprensione dello stato d'animo di ammirata  gratitudine (grata ammirazione? Ammirazione e gratitudine? ) che la  frase esprime. Ciao grandissima!


----------



## longplay

Dai e dai, mi sembra una riformulazione del titolo "A Beautiful Mind" : ma perchè è così contorta ? La geniale follia... o... il folle genio...? Saluti cordiali. Però, intanto, il
"blessing" è scomparso.


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Però, intanto, il "blessing" è scomparso.



No, perché?  Sia io sia Mark, due madrelingua, abbiamo detto che _bless_ va benissimo anche in bocca ad uno statunitense. Daniela_migeva ha fatto venire il dubbio a Danieloid, mica noi, anzi.

However, Danieloid (un salutone!), we'll have to beg to differ on this one. I'm still convinced there's a difference.


----------



## Danieloid

london calling said:


> I'm still convinced there's a difference.


Eh, alla fine, dopo che ho tanto blaterato, ho optato per "follemente straordinaria"…


----------

